# I Will Draw your Bettas like Little Cartoons!



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, browsing through the Betta Art section inspired me to have a go at drawing my own betta! Here is what I came up with: 










If you would like me to draw your Betta in this style then attach a photo and tell me their name! Clear photos are appreciated but I know that can be tricky for our more energetic friends so if you don't have particularly clear ones I can work with what I'm given. 

I would really love to get better at drawing bettas so please let me use yours as practice. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

Could you draw my betta, King Crimson please? This is the only clear photo I can find of him, a big chunk of his side has marbled over a light blue since then.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Can you draw Sapphire? THX


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure I will start on Kingcrimson and annabeau as soon as possible!


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you so much! I love your art!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you draw Pi my Marble SDeT, please?


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Absolutely BettaBoy11!
They might take longer than I planned as I am really busy but they should all be done by the end of the week?


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok, thanks. No rush! You didn't have to do this!


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Here you are King Crimson, sorry it took so long and sorry it's no the best, I really struggled with his coloring! I hope you like it anyway.


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

annabeau here is Sapphire! Again, sorry it's not the best. It's my first time doing these and I definitely need a lot of work!


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

BettaBoy11 yours is coming!


----------



## Krystalkhaos (Oct 5, 2015)

Sir Shiney Gills! Your artwork is so adorable I love it


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice drawings 

could I have one of Elliot?


----------

